# AGLI2NV's build thread.



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey all! Let me first start by saying thanks to all who helped me out in my thread about buying a beetle! You guys rock! I made the journey from Pittsburgh to Philly last Monday, 04/22/14, to trade in my '12 CSG 6MT Gti on a 2013 Beetle turbo with sun, sound and nav. I have to say after a week, I already really love this car. The sunroof is fantastic, the Fender Audio system is ridiculous for a stock system and I love the leather interior. Huge upgrade from my base Gti. 

*UPDATED 5/3/16*

*Appearance Changes (Interior, Exterior, Suspension)*

FK Coilovers (being removed shortly)
Niche Citrine 19x8.5 et42 wheels with 225/35 skins
15mm spacers up front and 20mm spacers out back
12% Tint on the sides
5% Tint on the rear hatch glass
Gloss black 3M vinyl on the hatch to match roof and tinted windows
6k LED Fog lights to match OEM HID lights
Euro switch
Deleted rear headrests with plugs
Traction Control retrofit kit from ECS tuning
Airlift Performance bags with Autopilot V2 digital management (patiently waiting install)
Porsche Oil Cap
OEM Front Lip painted gloss black 
OEM Rear Diffuser painted gloss black

*Performance Changes*


Stage 3 GTX2867R turbo Kit
BFI Stage 3 segmented Ceramic Clutch
2500lb pressure plate
19lb single mass flywheel
ECS Tuning Geomet coated Drilled and slotted rotors front and rear
EBC RED STUFF brake pads front and rear
OEM Golf R coil packs
ECS Adjustable weighted short shifter
APR Intake
Eurojet Down Turbo-back exhaust with test pipe
Aluminum Clutch bleeder block
ECS Tuning Motor mount, Trans mount, and Pendulum mount
Integrated Engineering FMIC 
APR cast shifter bracket
IE shifter bushings
APR Catch Can System








Looking forward to taking it to shows and meets and getting peoples reactions on it! I've already noticed way more looks with it than with my Gti. Here we go! 
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

nice looking beetle you have. i have a 12 model and have owned it for 1 yr now, bought it new with 80 miles on it and i might have 4000 on after this weekends driving. needless to say it is a weekend runabout for me.


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice car! I personally couldn't do it, but red looks really cool on The Beetle. It will look even better with the entire roof black. One comment about your planned mods. First off, open filter is definitely the way to go with the beetle. I have personally owned an AFE intake and they do perform very well, but the finish is a little rough around the edges. I just installed an Injen system in my beetle and the performance and finish are awesome. There's a couple of models from Injen, but the one I'm referring to has a one piece full replacement pipe that looks very clean. Anyway, good luck with your build! I love build threads so I look forward to seeing how yours comes along. Cheers!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

lmg arza85 said:


> Nice car! I personally couldn't do it, but red looks really cool on The Beetle. It will look even better with the entire roof black. One comment about your planned mods. First off, open filter is definitely the way to go with the beetle. I have personally owned an AFE intake and they do perform very well, but the finish is a little rough around the edges. I just installed an Injen system in my beetle and the performance and finish are awesome. There's a couple of models from Injen, but the one I'm referring to has a one piece full replacement pipe that looks very clean. Anyway, good luck with your build! I love build threads so I look forward to seeing how yours comes along. Cheers!


I had the AFE system on my Gti and loved it. It had a crack in it when I took it off but AFE is replacing the entire system for free. I can't say enough good things about AFE and their customer support! I emailed them with detailed pictures and they responded with an order number for a whole new kit. They were awesome! So, needless to say, I will be sticking with them on the beetle as well. I'm excited to start making it even better. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

My first Bug (totaled) was a CPO Turbo with only 622 miles. It was a VWOA car as well. I talked with the guys at the dealership I bought from and they seem to find quite a few of them that way. I guess VW wanted to get the car on the streets during the first year run. Anyway- congrats and looks like you have quite a plan already.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> My first Bug (totaled) was a CPO Turbo with only 622 miles. It was a VWOA car as well. I talked with the guys at the dealership I bought from and they seem to find quite a few of them that way. I guess VW wanted to get the car on the streets during the first year run. Anyway- congrats and looks like you have quite a plan already.


What all did VWOA do with these cars then? Apparently, they didn't drive them much lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> What all did VWOA do with these cars then? Apparently, they didn't drive them much lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! I have no clue tho. But my dealer had a few for the first year or so, not so much anymore I'd assume. But hey, I was able to pick up a "new" car (CPO) with better factory warranty than actually buying a NEW car off the lot. Unfortunate that it only lasted 4 days.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> Agreed! I have no clue tho. But my dealer had a few for the first year or so, not so much anymore I'd assume. But hey, I was able to pick up a "new" car (CPO) with better factory warranty than actually buying a NEW car off the lot. Unfortunate that it only lasted 4 days.




maybe they are demo car for the press ??


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> maybe they are demo car for the press ??


This is what I was thinking. Smaller shows and press events maybe. I don't know about other peoples VWOA cars, but because mine is loaded with all options and such, I would assume it's kinda a press thing. Show people what they can get in a beetle and create buzz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> This is what I was thinking. Smaller shows and press events maybe. I don't know about other peoples VWOA cars, but because mine is loaded with all options and such, I would assume it's kinda a press thing. Show people what they can get in a beetle and create buzz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. Although I don't think it had to be fully loaded models. My first one was a white Turbo base model.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

No more rear headrests. Made some simple plugs. Vinyl is on order for roof/top of hatch.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Just ordered wheel spacers, adhesion promoter, paint and clear, and a crap ton of detailing supplies. Vinyl tools came today, vinyl will be here Thursday. Can't wait to start doing things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, vinyl came in the mail yesterday. Will be putting that on tomorrow morning if it's nice out. Still waiting on spacers and paint to color match turn signals.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, the rain stopped for a while so I had the chance to put the vinyl on! Looks ten times better. 
Before








Before








During
















After








Before and after. Side by side










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good! I love my gloss black vinyl roof. I don't have the sunroof so it was a bit more involved but it really finishes off the models with the roof! When you get tint it will look even better!

-Nate


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Looks good! I love my gloss black vinyl roof. I don't have the sunroof so it was a bit more involved but it really finishes off the models with the roof! When you get tint it will look even better!
> 
> -Nate


Thanks! Tint should happen on May 29th. My tint guy is pretty booked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Euro switch, coilovers, detailing goodies, stuff to color match side markers and front bumper grill, and spacers showed up! Time to get busy this weekend!


----------



## thedoug (Apr 11, 2012)

Did you remove the headliner to take the sharkfin off? If so, how much of a pain is it to take the liner out? What all has to come off? I am looking at doing the same.

Thanks!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

The shark fin is on the hatch. Not on the roof. Just pull the center panel off the inside top of the hatch. It's one nut with a slot holding it on. Then pull apart the two antennae connections, and it will come right out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

clutch bleeder block showed up today. Waiting to get short shifter and intake and I will install all at the same time. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Teaser 









Also, hit 6000 miles on way home from tint shop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Some cool pics in this thread.

Red is definitely the best hue on a Beetle (IMHO)

I'm gonna get my front intake (and rear valance) done in chrome.

Will give a retro look, along with whitewalls 

I've not seen it done - need to do a photoshop, I guess


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok it's finally dropped on coils. Tint is done, could are done. Short throw, clutch bleeder block and intake will be done tomorrow or throughout the week. Keep posted for more pictures.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

NICE


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

What coilovers you go with? Sitting pretty right there!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll be putting air ride in within a year or two so I bought the fk coilovers for like $450. Needed it low but didn't want to tap into Harley funds or air ride savings. They should do for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good! :beer:

I like your last comment about going with air ride!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Some more pics for your viewing pleasure. That shine doe! Did a 4 step polish with great chemicals from Chemical Guys in California and a DA polisher. Came out great!





































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Stopped for lunch before work and had a lady ask if she could take pictures of it. YES please! I'm loving the bug more and more every day. No one seemed to notice the Gti but the beetle really turns heads! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

AGLI2NV said:


> I'll be putting air ride in within a year or two so I bought the fk coilovers for like $450. Needed it low but didn't want to tap into Harley funds or air ride savings. They should do for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I call dibs on the coils when you are done with them?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> Can I call dibs on the coils when you are done with them?


Yeah. If you can wait that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Was bored on my lunch break tonight. Started messing with a new photo editor on my phone. Created my own little VW Beetle ad. Look for it in newspapers and magazines 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

OK folks. Some of you were interested in purchasing the ECS Tuning Short Shifter ( http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Drivetrain/Shifter/ES2207815/), but wanted to hear about my experiences first. So here goes....

*Let me first start by saying the build quality on this piece is pure perfection. The guys at ECS did a great job and it is truly a solid piece that i feel will last a long time without issue.

* The installation went along without any real issues. The instructions aren't bad, but if you want to save time, I can give you some pointers. If you have the OEM intake box still there, it does NOT need removed. Just remove the two bolts holding it down and flex it out of the way. There will be more than enough room to do what you need to. 

* The short shifter comes with 4 holes to allow you to chose between Stock, 7% reduced, 28% reduced, and 49% reduced, as well as small plates to add to the shifter to add weight to the feel of the throw. When it came down to deciding how heavy of a throw I wanted, I just put all the weights on and figured i'd try it out. I LOVE THE FEEL! I would definitely recommend going as heavy as you can. It adds a ton more feel to the shifter over stock.

* Now, on to the shortness of the throw. I was all gung-ho about using it at 49% reduced. Don't Do it. After the install it was nearly impossible to find neutral. The only thing I didn't try was taking the weights back off while it is still set to 49%. This MAY help with the neutral problem becasue with all the weights on there, 1st to 2nd is so short that when you do pull it out of first, it's nearly impossible to get it to stop before sliding into second. No joke folks, it's THAT short of a throw. After messing around in the driveway for 20 minutes trying to find all the gears, I gave up and put it on the 28% reduced setting. To me, this is absolutley perfect in combination with all the weights. The throw is drastically shorter and it is weighted perfectly to my liking. If I had more time I would consider taking the weights off and trying 49% again. If I were to measure the throw from the top of the shifter from 1st to 2nd, it is less than 3". So, 1st to neutral is only about 1.5 inches and then the same down to 2nd. 


* So, on a scale of 1-10, I would rate this a 2 for install ( very simple ), and an 8 for overall performance (very nice piece).


If there is anything I left out or questions you have, feel free to ask up!


And P.S. My AFE intake finally showed up under warranty. And it's on!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, moving right along on this build!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the orders and feedback! :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Been a very long time! unfortunately, nothing is really new as of now. Clutch bleeder block is in and that's about it.

Just have some photos of it from the past 6 months or so.

before any work was done:


















Rolling GoPro shot:









Cockpit:









No Parking:









Sepia:
[URL=http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/bmartin8732/media/vwbeetle_zps7f37ee60.jpg.html]
[IMG]http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j419/bmartin8732/vwbeetle_zps7f37ee60.jpg

That'S all for now! Thanks for the love.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice to see a twin. Mine is a 2013.5, so I have the EA888 Gen 3 TSI.

Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

When you installed the coilovers did you have to roll the fenders? You have it sitting pretty low, which is how I would run mine except during winter? How hard was the install? Is it easy to raise and lower the car? I eventually want air ride as well, but the funds don't have that in the budget currently


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> When you installed the coilovers did you have to roll the fenders? You have it sitting pretty low, which is how I would run mine except during winter? How hard was the install? Is it easy to raise and lower the car? I eventually want air ride as well, but the funds don't have that in the budget currently


1. Did not roll fenders, if you don't run any spacers, you will be fine.

2. I've lost count as to how many suspensions i have installed. For me this took about 2 hours.

3. With wheels off, adjustment is pretty easy. Just spin the nuts up or down. Make sure they are even with each other side to side.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drevaen2 said:


> Nice to see a twin. Mine is a 2013.5, so I have the EA888 Gen 3 TSI.
> 
> Looking good, keep it up.


how do you know yours is a 2013.5? I was under the assumption that all 2013.5 with the gen 3 motors have the R line bumper. Plus, yours is loaded like mine, so it should be the R Line with badges.

can you take a photo of your engine bay please?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you for the reply... This would be my first VW suspension so I am a little concerned. I have a 14 tornado red R line vert.



AGLI2NV said:


> 1. Did not roll fenders, if you don't run any spacers, you will be fine.
> 
> 2. I've lost count as to how many suspensions i have installed. For me this took about 2 hours.
> 
> 3. With wheels off, adjustment is pretty easy. Just spin the nuts up or down. Make sure they are even with each other side to side.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Thank you for the reply... This would be my first VW suspension so I am a little concerned. I have a 14 tornado red R line vert.


with general knowledge of suspensions, should be less than 4 hours.. plenty of time. rears will literally take you 20 minutes. fronts are harder. Drivers side, everything drops down far enough for you to take the original strut assembly out. passenger side will require taking some subframe bolts out in order to drop control arms low enough to remove strut assembly. take your time. if you need help, "holler back".


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Build options and what they mean!


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

AGLI2NV said:


> how do you know yours is a 2013.5? I was under the assumption that all 2013.5 with the gen 3 motors have the R line bumper. Plus, yours is loaded like mine, so it should be the R Line with badges.
> 
> can you take a photo of your engine bay please?


In Canada, the RLine package was called "Super Beetle" in 2013.5. And it came with the CPLA engine along with the "long ratio" DSG. Here's my option sticker.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

The bugs first real snow.

Poor thing all alone in the parking lot at work


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Question for all those who have changed clutches:

I am looking into purchasing the Clutchmasters fx350 kit with tax return funds because I want to get this thing tuned for spring. I was wondering how long you've made it with a tune, on the factory clutch?

On a side note, I am only planning on going stage 2 with a bigger FMIC and better piping at most. Is there a better option for clutches? Do I need the FX350 or will the FX 250 or even a different brand be better? I'm just trying to see what people have gone with and what they have liked/disliked from different kits/manufacturers.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Question for all those who have changed clutches:
> 
> I am looking into purchasing the Clutchmasters fx350 kit with tax return funds because I want to get this thing tuned for spring. I was wondering how long you've made it with a tune, on the factory clutch?
> 
> On a side note, I am only planning on going stage 2 with a bigger FMIC and better piping at most. Is there a better option for clutches? Do I need the FX350 or will the FX 250 or even a different brand be better? I'm just trying to see what people have gone with and what they have liked/disliked from different kits/manufacturers.


My stock clutch lasted all of a week or so once I went stage 2 Lol I went through a clutch masters fx400 kit after that, and am now running the southbend stage 3 drop in clutch disc. Clutch masters kit was overkill for the daily driving I was doing before, but now I'm actually considering one again because I miss the lightweight flywheel.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I just looked up the southbend stuff. Why in the world is it so expensive?? What flywheel were you running and what are you using now. I noticed the FX350 kit says it uses the factory flywheel. What would you suggest in adding to that kit and what kind of changes will I notice by doing so?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> I just looked up the southbend stuff. Why in the world is it so expensive?? What flywheel were you running and what are you using now. I noticed the FX350 kit says it uses the factory flywheel. What would you suggest in adding to that kit and what kind of changes will I notice by doing so?


Gotta pay to play lol! The lightweight flywheel I ran before was part of my fx400 kit. Right now I'm running the stock flywheel with the south bend stage 3 drop in disc for the factory flywheel and pressure plate. If you go with a whole new kit (including lightweight flywheel) you'll notice a stiffer clutch pedal, it will rev up faster, and you may get some chatter, especially in the winter. Of course more power to the wheels as well since you're eliminating the weight of the stock dual mass flywheel.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

well, I ordered the clutch, traction control kit, and dog bone mount, as well as some brake fluid for the install. I will be installing the ECS bleeder block at the same time as the clutch. can't wait to feel if there is a difference!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> well, I ordered the clutch, traction control kit, and dog bone mount, as well as some brake fluid for the install. I will be installing the ECS bleeder block at the same time as the clutch. can't wait to feel if there is a difference!


So what clutch did you end up going with?

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

just picked up the south bend drop in disk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Apparently I picked the wrong time to take a shower. Fml.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Apparently I picked the wrong time to take a shower. Fml.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I hate those

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

OK folks! Updates! I sold the drop in disk and Bought a full stage 2 south bend clutch kit. Also bought a turbo back Eurojet Exhaust. havent heard many reviews on it but i figured for what i paid, it has to be better than stock lol. I got the turbo back Shipped to my door brand new for $600!! Can't beat it! I've heard many MK6 Gti's with the Eurojet exhaust and i love it. The beetle cant be that much different, right? Plan on doing the full exhaust, clutch, and tune by the 25th of this month. I will update with pictures at that time!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> OK folks! Updates! I sold the drop in disk and Bought a full stage 2 south bend clutch kit. Also bought a turbo back Eurojet Exhaust. havent heard many reviews on it but i figured for what i paid, it has to be better than stock lol. I got the turbo back Shipped to my door brand new for $600!! Can't beat it! I've heard many MK6 Gti's with the Eurojet exhaust and i love it. The beetle cant be that much different, right? Plan on doing the full exhaust, clutch, and tune by the 25th of this month. I will update with pictures at that time!


Ohhh exciting! opcorn::beer::thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I didnt miss him this time!










Full Turbo-back EuroJet Exhaust is here! Install will be this friday! This thing looks like its top notch quality wise!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

UPDATES!

I managed to install the exhaust last thursday and went to Next Level Tuning in Greensburg, PA friday morning. Josh was more than accommodating, and got me a stage 2 tune within and hour or two! This car is unreal now! Can't believe the power it has now! Wish the factory boost gauge read actual boost and not atmospheric pressure but it is a bit funny to see the boost spike to 30lbs! lol This car rips now. No traction whatsoever through second gear. Here are some photos from the install of the exhaust. I will be doing the full clutch and flywheel install on saturday the 1st of august. cant wait!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

How does it sound? Did you do it on a lift?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> How does it sound? Did you do it on a lift?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The sound is litterally EXACTLY what i wanted. Sounds amazing under load and at idle with no drone and pretty quiet while cruising at highway speeds. I did it all on the ground. just jack stands.


----------



## KordInc (Jul 4, 2015)

I just purchased a 2015 Beetle not even a month ago, and after looking over what you have done with yours I am really excited to start on mine. I have a CTS Intake on the way and should be putting it in sometime next week. I want to go up to at least a Stage 2 with a bunch of other little mod during the whole process. Thanks for posting all of this, its very inspiring.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

AGLI2NV said:


> The sound is litterally EXACTLY what i wanted. Sounds amazing under load and at idle with no drone and pretty quiet while cruising at highway speeds. I did it all on the ground. just jack stands.


Can you link where you bought it.. I like that price 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Can you link where you bought it.. I like that price
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Www.naplesspeed.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

AGLI2NV said:


> Www.naplesspeed.com.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear everything with the exhaust worked out, and that you love the sound.
Looks like an awesome build!!
If you are looking for anything in the future or have any questions don't hesitate to contact us. 

We still have a couple of these exhausts left as well


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to hear everything with the exhaust worked out, and that you love the sound.
> Looks like an awesome build!!
> If you are looking for anything in the future or have any questions don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> We still have a couple of these exhausts left as well


Thanks a lot! Maybe get ahold of the guy above. Looks like he's interested in an exhaust. I may be interested in a front mount but I want to do some research first. 


On to other updates! Stage 3 segmented ceramic clutch and light weight flywheel arrived! Also got a new 2500lb pressure plate! Can't wait to install it this weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to hear everything with the exhaust worked out, and that you love the sound.
> Looks like an awesome build!!
> If you are looking for anything in the future or have any questions don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> We still have a couple of these exhausts left as well


Do the exhausts fit a 2014 R line Gen three motor convertible?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

turbokirby said:


> Do the exhausts fit a 2014 R line Gen three motor convertible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


We have done an install on a 2015 R line Convertible, it did however require a little modification for correct fitment due to the convertible the exhaust piping had to be bent a little bit more but we accomplished this by heating it up slightly.

Worked out perfectly once that was done.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

More updates! i had the car tuned to APR's stage 2 file on Friday, July 24th. What a difference! This car has a ton of balls now! Thankfully i haven't noticed any issues with Rev hang or anything like that. Car pulls real hard all the way to red line..... LOVE IT! Even more recently, on August 1st i managed to get the car up on a lift and swapped out the clutch. This clutch was cake to install and it grabs real hard. Took me about 2-3 days of driving it to really get a handle on it. Its more or less engaged or not.. Very little wiggle room to feather it on take offs. That being said, ive mastered in in the past 5 days. Still waiting on a couple more miles before i really beat on it but all is well so far. Obviously, with and performance clutch, there will be clutch chatter. This is not that noticeable at idle but when downshifting, it is LOUD. my friends think something is broken when i downshift. Thankfully, the new turbo-back exhaust drowns out some of the chatter anyway. Everything went smoothly on clutch install. Really not a bad job at all. Any questions folks, please ask away!


Here are some pictures of the removal and stock clutch. The stock clutch didn't look worn hardly at all. Also, some pictures of the Full exhaust, installed.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

more updates! ordered and received my rear valance. waiting on body shop now. wheels and tires are on order as well, shipped today! can't wait to get them on the car after they are waxed! fun times! ill be headed to Next Level Tuning's Oktoberfest show next month in New Stanton, PA. Always a good time for a local show.










Here is a teaser. They have machined faces, not really shown in the picture very well.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Going to look good! Can you take a picture of the valance from the other side (mounting side) please? More for my own curiosity than anything specific.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

SSOOOOOOOOOOO these came today! super excited to wash, wax and install these bad boys this weekend!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok some new photos! Super stoked! I love the new wheels, couldn't be happier!








Also, used my Chemical Guys foam cannon with honeydew snow foam! It's a great soap and the foam cannon works extremely well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Roof rack compliments of Dr Techy himself. Thanks man! I love it!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cool, looks better on yours!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great looking ride!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Added rear valance today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

UPDATED FIRST POST!

I have been extremely busy the last couple months but i will be adding photos here shortly! Keep your eyes peeled and follow @dirtydubbs on instagram to stay up-to-date


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Some photos for you all!









Traction control retrofit installed! 











New engine and trans mounts!









New Brakes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the wheels!!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Love the wheels!!


They're for sale!  take them off my hands


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Lots of work to get done in the next two weeks or so!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Still not done ??? Stop slackin


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Some pictures of the OEM front lip in gloss black to match the rear. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

:thumbup:opcorn::beer:

Sub'd


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

I'd love to see some videos once the turbo and front mount are in.  Beetle's need more representation in the car community.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Brown E said:


> I'd love to see some videos once the turbo and front mount are in.  Beetle's need more representation in the car community.


There will be videos for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

. Car is in for the build. APR gave me a little love! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

UPDATE** 

Stage 3 GRX2867R is on! This car is definitely a sleeper now! Tires are now bald and it's only been 10 days lol also installed APR's cast shifter bracket and IE's shifter bushings. Completely different feel for the better. Such a great bang for the buck. Also added New South boost gauge and column pod. So much win right now. I'm in love with this thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Seriously considering that Apr bracket, I've heard it's a big improvement 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Seriously considering that Apr bracket, I've heard it's a big improvement
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I can't speak for just the bracket, but with the bracket and the bushings, I honestly don't even believe it's the same transmission at all. It's that good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Couldn't ask for a cleaner install of my new catch can. Modified the cover to keep it as OEM looking as possible. This one came out nice! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

woot! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Finally got the beta file for stage 3 launch control and no lift shift installed. This thing is too much fun now! Plenty of boost on launch and I can maintain ~15lbs boost between shifts. Pulls like a freight train! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

dirtydubbs said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


very nice!


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

DirtyDubbs said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------

